# Considering a move to Dubai - Advice re job (UK Police background)



## Antt (May 24, 2015)

Hello,

I am new on this forum and have found it especially helpful in reading advice about living in Dubai which I know certainly isn't easy or the same as when I've been on holiday there in the past, however it's a place I love and love the Dubai lifestyle hence the reason for serious consideration.

After researching for a while I've read that the Dubai Police recruit from only UAE nationals. In the UK I have 8 years background in the police (Both as civilian staff and as a Police Officer). I also have a diploma in policing, several NVQ's however I did not attend University. 

I appreciate the lack of formal qualifications certainly won't go in my favour however was wondering if anyone could point me in the direction of areas of work to look into. I've considered loss prevention, security and am keen to look into areas of investigation however my knowledge in where to look is minimal.

I would be grateful for any advice or certainly any ex UK cops who have made the move to the UAE.

Thanks,


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

You could look at The Olive Group, not sure if that would fit but I know there is a lot of Army guys there so might take on police?


----------



## nite (Apr 11, 2012)

Actually, few police are local nationals. Most are from other Arabic countries such as Yemen and the Palestinian Territories. Try security companies like G4S.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

nite said:


> Actually, few police are local nationals. Most are from other Arabic countries such as Yemen and the Palestinian Territories. Try security companies like G4S.


That's not true, what you are talking about applies only to patrols.


----------



## nite (Apr 11, 2012)

A.Abbass said:


> That's not true, what you are talking about applies only to patrols.


That's correct. I am referring to patrol. Either way, IMHO - a UK man has little chance of working with the police force in Dubai, not to mention I doubt the OP is fluent in Arabic or the cultures of the region. From my observation, local nationals work as staff or management in the HQ's. It gets pretty hot and with the strong demand for local nationals in government and private sectors, few have to stand at a check point in 40+ degree heat or cruise around town at all hours dealing with disputes day after day.

That being said - The Dubai Police Force is one of the most advanced and well trained anywhere and do an outstanding job as evident by the safety and protection citizens, residents, visitors enjoy. It's one of the main reasons people do not want to leave.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

All a bit of a pointless discussion really, OP never returned in a week so obviously isn't that interested in anyone's replies.


----------

